# Roland Juno DS88 as a controller keyboard



## PerryD (Jan 25, 2017)

I recently replaced my aging but beloved Kurzweil PC3x with a Roland Juno DS88. The DS88 has a slightly lighter action than the other Roland 88 note keyboards, including the A-88, which I first considered. It is listed as the Ivory feel G keyboard but the escapement has been improved in the Juno for a "better feel". I have had it for a week. I have not even listened to the onboard sounds. I had some concern at first. The three available velocity curves. "light, medium and heavy" were unusable for my libraries that rely on velocity to trigger legato! Fortunately, there is an "offset" available in addition to the 3 curves. Light, with an offset of +6 works very well for me. The key action feels very accurate and solid. The flashy disco lights on the keyboard are a bit annoying. They can be dimmed or turned off in the Juno menu. They are now a dim purple on mine...groovy.
There is a continuous pedal jack and a sustain pedal jack. The sustain pedal jack supports half-pedaling with an appropriate pedal. I got the Roland RPU-3 triple pedal (I know, only two of the pedals can be plugged into the Juno). I am using one for sustain and one for after touch. I am quite happy so far.


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for your feedback on the Roland Juno DS88, it has been in my controller choice list but haven't had a chance to try it yet... I am looking for a lightweight 88 or 76 keys controller but so far I have not found anything that I like... There seem to be a hole in the market for lightweight 88 note controllers with a good key bed... Cheers, Max


----------



## Rumsey (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi Perry,
I have a Juno DS76 and would like to get a RPU-3 and use 2 of the jacks, one as a sustain pedal input into the HOLD connection and one for sostenuto using the CONTROL pedal connection. All the research I've done has had people telling me they're not compatible. Please can you confirm that yours does work and that your pedal connections are labelled as mine are?
Simon


----------



## bill5 (Dec 31, 2020)

PerryD said:


> The flashy disco lights on the keyboard are a bit annoying.


?? You mean the pads? I've demo-ed the DS88 and nothing flashed. I guess the store found a way to turn them off also. If I recall they were a plain yellow.

This was my leading keyboard to buy till I realized I don't need more than a MIDI controller. Some really nice onboard sounds IMO though I realize you don't need.


----------



## PerryD (Jan 1, 2021)

I think the (orginal) Roland A-88 controller keyboard uses the same keybed as the DS88. Too bad they cheaped out on the A-88 MKII. :/


----------

